# Hello from the Netherlands



## Dylan9d (Nov 20, 2014)

I have been a member here for some time now so i think it's time for me to make a post like this.

My real name is Ludwig im a 35 year old dad from the Netherlands.

My martial arts background started when i was 15 with Shaolin Kempo and Kickboxing, from there i went to Pentjak Silat were i met my main teachers son Raymond Ingram. He introduced me in the system of Amerindo Pentjak Silat, i received a total of 9 years of instruction from Ray and his father Jim Ingram. I even had my own school in the end.

I lost connection with the Ingrams, and i moved on to Eskrima wich i practiced for 1-1.5 years privately. In the meanwhile i was practicing Krav Maga wich i trained for a total of 2 years. When my son was born i was training mainly on my own at home.

I tried so many martial arts.

Now im in the process to condens my own knowledge and put it in my own system wich i called Ilmu Buka BelaDiri (Open Knowlegde SelfDefense), wich im teaching and testing with a friend of mine.


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Ludwig. Do you have a website? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Dylan9d (Nov 20, 2014)

Not yet jezr, i do have a facebook page but it's more or less for myself and the advisors that i use wich are older teachers like Glenn Lobo and some others.

I will make something when i find the time and motivation in between training and work


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2014)

Excellent! Good luck!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 20, 2014)

Ludwig, glad to have you here on MartialTalk and look forward to hearing more about your system in the future!


----------



## Instructor (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Takai (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 21, 2014)

welcome to MT.  Look forward to your future input.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 22, 2014)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## K-man (Nov 22, 2014)

Welcome to MT. Good to see someone stepping outside the box.
:asian:


----------



## Buka (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard, bro. Nice to have you here. Best of luck with what you're doing.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome to MT Ludwig, happy posting


----------



## Steve (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome to the boards.  When I was stationed in Germany, we would travel to Eindhoven every weekend we could.  Met some really great people in the Netherlands.  Friendly, smart and eager to show off their town.


----------

